# Electric Snowblower Conversion



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

lol, been there. I just kept the cord and bolted up a suitable 120v motor, easy peasy. And added an outlet to the outside of the garage and got an extension chord.

Cord management is really trivial once you know the trick (have a corded mower as well).

go with a 240v motor and higher current if you like.

batteries are heavy, and are costly (and probably won't last long in cold-only service), totally worth it to sort out your cord-fu for most properties.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

also, consider this mod when you locate your free/cheap blower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMA...wzd0wUx2t1PD9ZArm8RIafuYK2A_l7peNrQVTde_SDwDg


----------

